# Mavericks to Sierra, and which current OSX is best for audio?



## Fab (Jun 8, 2018)

It's like a bandage I am afraid to pull off because everything works smoothly.

I'm not too busy now so it's probably a good time, in case things break.

I have the Sierra installer from years ago, should I just use that or is a newer OS better for audio work?

I want the most stable and least cluttered with nonsense one please....opinions?

thankyou

----

this is the best info I have found so far;


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 8, 2018)

Depends....what are your system specs?


----------



## Fab (Jun 8, 2018)

i7 mbp 2012, ssd and 16gb ram. 

What are you on? I just want it to be quick and quiet.... and not get in the way with annoying notifications, bloatware etc lol!


----------



## Foni Al Foniya (Jun 8, 2018)

I love sierra. I upgraded from osx mavericks to sierra maybe last year then when I use logic my mac better than mavericks like efficient CPU & Graphic.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jun 8, 2018)

@Fab, my machine has the same specs as yours except I have the mid-2014 model. I'm running 10.12.6 with Pro Tools 2018.4 problem-free (other than a known bug in this particular version of Pro Tools).

Best,

Geoff


----------



## JohnG (Jun 8, 2018)

Just moved to Sierra. So far so good, and I delivered just yesterday a score for a TV project. Because of rumours and Pro Tools warnings about some kinds of issues, I am not in a hurry to go to High Sierra.


----------



## Fab (Jun 8, 2018)

sounds like it's probably going to be fine, ok then time to backup.


----------



## CGR (Jun 9, 2018)

High Sierra here on a 2009 Mac Pro Quad core. More stable than the previously installed Mavericks with audio - running Logic 9.1.6


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jun 9, 2018)

High Sierra here too, as of last week


----------



## lumcas (Jun 9, 2018)

Sierra 10.12.6 on a 6-core trashcan, the best MacOS since the legendary 10.6.8 for me (latest Pro Tools, Nuendo, plenty of plugs and VIs). I even didn't bother to make a clean install, for the first time I just upgraded from 10.11. Surprisingly it runs buttery smooth. Pro Tools was pretty much unusable on El Cap. As always, backup, clone first, you know the drill...


----------



## Fab (Jun 9, 2018)

well, it's done. I'm on Sierra, no problems yet... It's pretty good actually, once I tweak a few more things.


----------



## Mr. Ha (Jun 15, 2018)

I am on high Sierra and it’s running great! Best macOS version since Yosemite!


----------



## danbo (Jun 24, 2018)

High Sierra so you can access Logic 10.4+ with the new articulation maps feature. 

I did the 2009 cheese grater to 2010 firmware hack just to get access to this.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 24, 2018)

Sierra supports Logic 10.4, FWIW.

I moved from Mavericks to Sierra about a year ago and it has been smooth. There were specific things I wanted such as LogicPro 10.4 and updates to Scripter javascript. It has been fine. 

I do not plan to use High Sierra ever. I will stay on Sierra until I am forced to upgrade to something newer, which on MacPro will involve updating the video card.


----------

